# Senate “Sentencing Reform” Bill Could Crack Down on Gun Owners



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I found these parts especially disagreeable to say the least. Smarter on the anti's part to include pieces of good legislation in the overall bill, but gotta strip the bad crap.



> Have a gun, go to jail ... for a long time!
> Regarding the penalties for "prohibited persons," the increased penalties in the bill would include the more than 175,000 veterans who have lost their gun rights, if there is still a gun anywhere in the house.
> And it would include the 4.2 million seniors whom Obama proposes to strip of their gun rights by doing a computer search of social security.
> Think about it: While this bill lowers sentences for many offenders, it raises the penalties for law-abiding gun owners who have had their gun rights stripped from them -- like veterans and seniors mentioned above.
> ...


https://www.gunowners.org/alert10292015.htm


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

All bad stuff. Call, write email your representatives daily join and financially support GOA, NAGR, NRA. If you do not, blame your self when they come for you.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Agenda 2030 anyone?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

These people have absolutely on grasp of reality!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> All bad stuff. Call, write email your representatives daily join and financially support GOA, NAGR, NRA. If you do not, blame your self when they come for you.


True, very true.


----------

